# Suggest a UPS



## Rajat Giri (Mar 12, 2014)

I want to buy a UPS to get backup for 5 minutes so I can save my work and shutdown
My config. is
i3 3220
Gigabyte GA B75M D3H
Sapphire HD7850 2 GB
Corsair CX 430V2
1TB HDD

My budget is around rupees 4500-5000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 12, 2014)

for just saving your work and then shutdown, i think apc 600va would suffice.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Mar 13, 2014)

But can apc 600va handle if electricity goes when I am playing games like assassins creed 4, far cry 3.
I was thinking to buy APC 800va UPS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rajat Giri said:


> But can apc 600va handle if electricity goes when I am playing games like assassins creed 4, far cry 3.
> I was thinking to buy APC 800va UPS



if you can get apc 800va , then get it.but, i think they are not available anymore. check in local stores.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Mar 13, 2014)

I just asked primeABGB they said its not available.
So I'll have to buy apc 600va UPS
But will it provide backup for two minutes when gaming..?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rajat Giri said:


> I just asked primeABGB they said its not available.
> So I'll have to buy apc 600va UPS
> But will it provide backup for two minutes when gaming..?



for two minutes , it is more than enough, i think. anyway it is better  someone having  the same or similar setup to comment.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Mar 13, 2014)

I will buy APC 600VA then.
Thanks for helping.


----------

